# I've worked it out!



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG I have done it! I have finally worked out how to add an album properly.......I think! :!: Some Cornwall photos to compliment Jolly Jacks


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Where ????? :? :? :? 

Keith


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh Bottoms I take it they are not there then! Put them in resources, motor home photos and then rallies :roll: 
Lel


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lesley

Yes they are there:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=32460

Thanks for putting them on. It's good to look back on the photos.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Jenny......follow Jennys link Keith!


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

They are great,i took my camara but didnt take any photos.Nice to have them to look back on.It was nice to meet you both,glad you enjoyed yourselfs .lin.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

lins said:


> They are great,i took my camara but didnt take any photos.Nice to have them to look back on.It was nice to meet you both,glad you enjoyed yourselfs .lin.


It was nice to meet you too and we had a fab time, apart from the day I cycled to Goonhilly....and I realised just how hilly Cornwall is!

Hope everything is ok with you and thanks again for organising it...and the carrot cake!
Lel


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

FIrst time we have seen our bus on telly,looks quite nice,thanks again LELTEL, regards liz and bill,sorry we were at Chepstow this year


----------

